# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  MagAlvaro

## Ritxi

Se lo tiene bien callado, pero le hemos pillado


hoy es su cumple...


No harás los 18, no??     :Party:

----------


## barajasdemelo

*24/10-22/11 Escorpio
FELICIDADES* -->

----------


## Moss

¿18?

Ya te puedes pirar de casa sin que tus padres llamen a la policia.

Beber en lugares públicos...

Firmarte las notas...


Que cumplas muchos más compañero¡¡¡¡

----------


## Ming

¡¡¡ ALVAROOOOOO !!!

FELICIDADES  :302: 


PD. Moss... no le des ideas...

----------


## Iban

Ay, &#193;lvaro... Se te acabó lo de atracar licorerías sin tener que ir a la cárcel.

Feliz resto de tu vida como "encarcelable".  :Smile1:

----------


## t.barrie

¡¡¡¡Felicidades!!!!

 ¿Que tal sientan los 18 años? A partir de esa edad parece que el tiempo va más rápido... Así que.. ¡¡¡a disfrutarlo!!!

----------


## Némesis

Felicidades, chiquillo.

El mes que viene, te tiro de las orejas.

----------


## alvarovilla

Muchas felicidades tocayo!!!

----------


## S. Alexander

¡Felicidades! Bienvenido al mundo de la mayoría de edad...  :001 302:

----------


## sanx

Yo te digo lo mismo que Iban, ahora cuidao que a la que puedan te meten entre rejas xDDD.
FELICIDADEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  EEEEEEEEEEEEEES

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Muchas gracias a todos!  :Smile1:  :Smile1: 

Ha habido un error de información, xD, por desgracia no hago los 18, si no los 17... vaya chasco, pero bueno a esperar un año, asi que lo de las licorerias se va a tener que aplazar Iban, seguiré atracándolas sin tener que ir a la cárcel. :D

Gracias de nuevo!

P.D: Felicidades &#193;lvaro!

----------


## Magnano

jajajja feliz cumpleaños colega!
creo que es la tercera vez que lo escribo hoy...
en fin, mucha magia, mucho alcoh... cof cof. esto, que tengas un buen dia

----------


## Ritxi

Anda 17!! Pues el error es mio, me lié con el Face  :O15: 

Pues entonces aún no puedes entrar en ningún ... Discoteca!

----------


## Némesis

Da igual, del tirón de orejas no te libras  :117:

----------


## Iban

Ritxi, te documentas menos que Lidia Lozano.

----------


## Ming

Jajajaja, Ritxi, la has vuelto a liar  :Lol:

----------


## Ritxi

Si, si decirme lo que queraís

Pero soy el único que se habia dado cuenta que era su aniversario, y eso que no lo pone  :001 005:

----------


## Ming

Hombre, si lo miras en el facebook es trampa!




> queraís


...  :Neutral:

----------


## Pulgas

Si me descuido no llego...
¡Cum... liz!
Es que con las prisas he perdido el resto.
Un abrazote.

----------


## Moñiño

Felicidades artista

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

A Ming no se le escapa ni una.  :Smile1: 

¡Muchas gracias a todos de nuevo por las felicitaciones! ¡Quedáis invitados a una cerveza o lo que queráis de mi parte cuando os vea!  :Wink1:  Jajaja  :Smile1:

----------


## Magnano

> A Ming no se le escapa ni una. 
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias a todos de nuevo por las felicitaciones! ¡Quedáis invitados a una cerveza o lo que queráis de mi parte cuando os vea!  Jajaja


Te tomo la palabra, de diciembre no pasa.

----------


## Ritxi

Alvaro, pásate esta noche por el SIS  :302:

----------

